# JD180 belts



## kyle1! (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right spot but have a JD180 mower that dad had the transaxle rebuilt but didn't finish putting the thing back together. I have the electric clutch off and I'm ready to put the new drive belt on but have no idea how it goes. The web has not been much help unless I purchase a service manual. Can anyone diagram how the belt is suppose to go? Thanks

Brian


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Deck Size*

What is the deck size?

I see several diagrams for it.


----------



## Quacker152 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Brian,
If you have an lx 180 it could have 3 decks. I have 3 mowers and 4 different decks, and they are some different.

you can get on the JD parts catalog for some info. 
John Deere - Parts Catalog


The best bet I know is Weekend Freedom machines wedsite , It might take a bit of looking, 
Topics - Weekend Freedom Machines

Tim:msp_confused:


----------



## kyle1! (Apr 27, 2013)

This mower is older then an LX180. Just says 180 on the hood. Mower deck is 38inches. I will look some more just didn't see any pics floating around the web.

Brian


----------



## kyle1! (Apr 27, 2013)

The mower looks like this 185, 185


----------



## Quacker152 (Apr 29, 2013)

I also looked for the diagram, cant believe i couldnt find it!!!
Any way found this link that has pictures of decks on it. You should be able to figure it out from these. The decks have number tags on them if it has not been removed. If you google that number it aslo should help. I found a 970 model deck, dont know if that is what most of them are. They used a 38 deck on Many models, but they might have different motor to deck belts.
Sorry for the rambling, but it is confusing! 

Google Image Result for http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r591/jimbochap1/003.jpg


----------



## kyle1! (Apr 29, 2013)

That is my deck so thanks for that but what about the drive belt from transaxle to the motor. I am most confused on its routeing and I have not been able to find a pic. I'll look again.
Brian


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Watch*



kyle1! said:


> That is my deck so thanks for that but what about the drive belt from transaxle to the motor. I am most confused on its routeing and I have not been able to find a pic. I'll look again.
> Brian



Brian, watch out!!!! he might tell you how to run it completely backwards. He's done it to me before!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

